# Side view sonar



## whal (Jul 11, 2012)

Do you guys see any advantage to having down view and side view sonar when trolling in open water for walleye?


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

Sure... If you're following an old creek channel or road bed in the middle of a reservoir, sideview shows that terrain and keeps you over it. Balls of baitfish show up well on both down and sideview... including ones way off to the sides you'd never see with just down. Generally, I set my side scan range to 3 to 4 times the water depth and get good results, decent coverage and resolution.
Once you have and use it, gets addicting.


----------



## whal (Jul 11, 2012)

hupcej4x4x454 said:


> Sure... If you're following an old creek channel or road bed in the middle of a reservoir, sideview shows that terrain and keeps you over it. Balls of baitfish show up well on both down and sideview... including ones way off to the sides you'd never see with just down. Generally, I set my side scan range to 3 to 4 times the water depth and get good results, decent coverage and resolution.
> Once you have and use it, gets addicting.


----------



## whal (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks that was what I was hoping to hear.


----------

